# Ayuda entendiendo como funciona un transmisor FM



## oziriz (Jun 11, 2010)

Buenas a todos...

tengo de tarea realizar un transmisor de FM, el diagrama de este lo pongo como archivo adjunto.

la implementacion de este no creo que me presente mayor problema, pero tengo dos principales cuestiones que no puedo entender y queria su ayuda.
Una es identificar el circuito resonante y explicar su funcionamiento
la otra es explicar el funcionamiento de todo el circuito implementado

tengo unas ideas o teorias  de como responder eso pero cada una se contradice con algun componente o algo que no encaja con lo que pienso ... 

espero que me ayuden por favor


----------



## Franco_80 (Jun 11, 2010)

Te recomiendo que primero nos digas que es lo que sabés del circuito, y luego la gente del foro te responda las dudas. Si no podés identificar el circuito resonante en ese circuito, muy dificilmente puedas entender las respuestas de los foreros y menos que menos poder implementarlo en la práctica.


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 11, 2010)

Exactamente, coincido con el comentario anterior: cuentanos que es lo que saber y tienes en mente y nosotros te ayudamos o corregimos tus fallas.

Saludos


----------



## oziriz (Jun 11, 2010)

edito2: segui investigando y encontre este tipo de oscilador colpitts he visto diagramas distintos de este tipo de oscilador que me han dejado mas confundido que al comienzo, pero maso menos de acuerdo a este modelo de oscilador, el circuito resonante estaria en el capacitor 1n, 330r , 2p7, 12p, L1 y el bc47, la idea de este oscilador es que oscila a frencuencia altas en el orden de MHz y en este caso la bobina es para prevenir que la señal oscilante pase a la alimentacion y el capacitor de 12p no encaja en esta estructura <.<

edito: estuve investigando un poco mas y llegue a descubrir que el circuito 'tanque' que es el provoco una frecuencia de 'resonancia' vendria a estar conformado solo por L1 y el capacitor de 12p, por lo tanto todo lo que dije anteriormente esta errado





bueno... lo que yo pienso es que los el primer transistor por un lado amplifica un poco la señal del microfono y luego entre este y el segundo transistor, con las cargas que almacenan en los capacitores en paralelos y las oscilaciones de la bobina ocurre la 'resonancia' que lo es provoca la modulacion en frecuencia de la señal que viene del microfono, y el ultimo transistor pienso que es solo una etapa de amplificacion final a la señal ya modulada.
ahora explicar exactamente como ocurre la resonancia, como la señal del microfono provoca las cargas y descargas de esos capacitores, la 'resonancia' en si soy incapaz de explicar justamente porque no le entiendo, lo unico que tengo como referencia es un circuito que vi de un oscilador para una sirena, donde la oscilacion es constante, por eso no se como actua o interviene la señal del microfono, y de todos modos no entiendo a fondo, o sea no soy capaz de explicar como es la oscilacion

ahh tambien veo en el circuito capacitores en paralelo al circuito, pienso que estos son solo filtros para evitar el hum en el circuito, algo mas que no entiendo del todo, es que dice que la resistencia de 4k7 no se debe usar si se usa un microfono dinamico, pero no se que hace o como influye esa resistencia...

ultima duda es que segun me dijeron los microfnos dinamicos son los que son a bobina y los otros son a condensador... mi duda es los que pequeñitos esos que por ejemplo vienen con las computadores son con condensador??

y respecto al circuito ya dije maso menos lo que enteindo... espero no estar demasiado perdido


----------

